

Charts That Defined the Global Economy in 2014 - PankajGhosh
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/four-charts-defined-global-economy-2014?intcid=mod-yml

======
NTDF9
I've been passively observing and increasing my knowledge of macro economics
for 2 years out of personal interest.

What strikes me as remarkable is the amount of money the US spends on
unproductive services. On the other hand, services that actually need
attention are "neglected" (I'm talking about healthcare and soon public
education. Healthcare REALLY sucks).

The American economy is like a high maintenance car. The product(car/economy)
is great, comfortable, fast and amazing. But maintenance sucks!

------
morenoh149
real sad to see that such a small percentage of the population is gaining so
much. I'm for more progressive taxing. Education isnt return the amount it
used to. Though I'd love it if more people studied - I don't think the top
0.1% should be allowed to enjoy so much.

~~~
_yosefk
"Sad that the rich gain much", not "sad that the poor gain little"... "the
rich _shouldn 't be allowed to enjoy_ so much."

Oh well. In the USSR we had a joke about XX century revolutionaries' dream of
there being no rich, contrasted to earlier revolutionaries' dream of there
being no poor.

The chart shows _percentages_ of wealth, not wealth, under the title "the poor
are getting poorer." I guess you making a billion and me making a million in a
joint venture should be considered my financial ruin.

~~~
badsock
I can't speak for morenoh149, but my issue with that kind of disparity is the
inevitable amount of difference in political power that comes with it.

